# Scott Gambler 20? Yay/Nay?



## clamber (Oct 22, 2008)

What's the consensus on the Gambler 20 and the Scott bikes in general?

I haven't really looked into them previously because I thought they were way out of my price range, but it turns out the Gambler 20 is right in my range.

The specs seem pretty good and Im just wondering if you guys would recommend one.

Anyone have any experience with them? Are they durable? 
I tried looking on their site, but haven't found any info on the warranty.
Do you thin the large size would be enough for a 6'3 person such as myself?

Thanks.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

They seem like sick bikes. Nice and adjustable. I have a friend with an older gambler and he loves it.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

i've rode one before. it felt like a boat. but thats just my opinion. Nowhere near as lively as a demo or stab.


----------



## clamber (Oct 22, 2008)

Im a big guy so maybe a bike that feels like a boat might be a good thing? haha

If I get one it will be my first MTB so I wont really have any basis to point out its flaws.

I just notice the headtube design, pretty weird.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The headtube is adjustable... We have a couple of the new ones in our demo fleet at Winter Park. I personally like them quite a bit.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ive got a couple of friends who ride gamblers.

they are solid bikes, and certainly a very underrated bike vs some other top brands.

And they are definately a class or 3 above a stab, and every bit as good as a demo.

if your in doubt, Nick Beer rides a stock gambler frame in the WC races.

Bang for the buck its one of the best DH offerings out right now.


----------



## clamber (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm, I like the sounds of that.

I know its a DH/FR bike an it has a awful lot of suspension, but if I planned on pedaling it a little bit, would that just be plain stupid?


----------



## clamber (Oct 22, 2008)

What pedals would you guys recommend in the $75 range?


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

DeanH said:


> ive got a couple of friends who ride gamblers.
> 
> they are solid bikes, and certainly a very underrated bike vs some other top brands.
> 
> ...


I run one and its a great frame - stiff as anything and a good progressive single pivot design. Not light but not heavy (scott tend to spec heavy wheel which makes them a bit tank like)

No idea why the are not more widely rated. If you look at their other bikes Scott are super innovative.

The Scott 11 team run stock frames and were the top DH team for the first 2 DH WC races.... now they sit ahead of the syndicate trek monster yeti. I know judging stuff by what the sponsored pros use is a bit noobish but it does indicate a strong pedigree and a sorted design.

I did a more detailed review over here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=493780
Gambler going huge with Mike Hopkins http://nsmb.com/3340-life-cycles-kee...hip-in-fernie/
Gambler finished 6th at the last rampage http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008104/mik...l-rampage-2008
The costal crew run them in a lot of their videos too if you are more interested in FR stuff http://www.thecoastalcrew.com/

All good

PS for any info specific to the frame head over to the scott forum - Buckow usually has all the an answers and he was pivotal in the design - hes the chap whos just rebuilt the legendary Champery WC course so kinda knows his beans.


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

It is a bike that can be pedaled. I spent a bit of time riding fire roads to get to the trails. It all depends on the bike setup. I have seen 38-44 pound gamblers. I owned one for two years and found it a awesome bike. I ended up with a fox 40 up front and 8.2" in the back with a 63 degree headtube angle. I ran a totem up front for a while, but it was to problematic for me. It was fun with 7" up front, 7.5" in the back and a softer rear spring rate. really playful and alot like my demo 7 was, with good pop and steering control.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice bike, but even the large felt TINY to me (I'm a bit over 6'5"). I could not ride one for more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am one of the rare ones that actually broke a frame (lower headset adjustment clamp). It was new but I did not buy it from an authorized dealer so I was SOL. I welded the frame and rode it for a season of DH. I will say that the shock worked best for me in the 9.5 inch travel setting. I loved the fact that the bike would plow through anything. It didnt turn that well in the 64 degree setting but I never really rode it in the 66 degree setting. I was willing to accept that cause I loved the slack feel of the bike. I did find that the long model was a little on the short side but I prefer that. Im 6' and 210 lbs. Its going to feel tight for a 6'3" person


----------

